# Another women topic.



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok im going to try and make this as short as possible.

My girlfriend and I have been going out for 1 1/2 years, we get along GREAT except for the fact that her new group of college buddies always want "girls night out" and they usually end up going to frat parties, hookah bars, or go out drinking. Now I dont drink and I dont except drinking, and my girlfriend knows that but she feels that is my choice not to drink and it shouldnt apply to her. I feel the opposite. I also dont like her going to frat parties with her friends because 1.) all of her friends are single 2.) I dont trust guys around my girlfriend especially when they are drinking.

Now her new groups of friends have NEVER included me in anything that they have gone out and done, I almost feel non-existant. For example, a couple weekends ago she went to her friends b-day party and it was just supposed to be the 5 girls but then come to find out when she got there there were 2 guys from frat there and the guys went out with them that night and then they went to the beach with them the following day. Now this weekend they are all going away again and it is supposed to be a "girls weekend." And again I wasnt included.

Doesnt that seem kinda wrong on her part? I mean isnt "girls night out" usually for single women? I know that she will never cheat on me, but I just think that is b.s!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Now I dont drink and I dont except drinking, and my girlfriend knows that but she feels that is my choice not to drink and it shouldnt apply to her.
> [snapback]1131274[/snapback]​


It shouldn't. You can run your life, you shouldn't expect to be able to run hers.

As for the frat parties, I wouldn't put up with that sh*t personally, but it sounds like your girlfriend is movin on to something else and leaving you behind, sorry bro but that doesn't sound like a woman who is too interested in a relationship to me


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> sprtslvr785 said:
> 
> 
> > Now I dont drink and I dont except drinking, and my girlfriend knows that but she feels that is my choice not to drink and it shouldnt apply to her.
> ...


I agree. Thats devastating man, but you need to talk to her about it.

--Dan


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> sprtslvr785 said:
> 
> 
> > Now I dont drink and I dont except drinking, and my girlfriend knows that but she feels that is my choice not to drink and it shouldnt apply to her.
> ...










SUmmed it up. Shes exploring the COllege life.

One question: Why the hell dont you drink or approve of it????


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah, and that was f*cked up that they went to the beach with those guys but you werent included. I mean I have my own problems with a certain girl (hahahaha) but the NEXT day going with them, that shoulda gave her time and invited you too.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

you dont have to trust the guys around her when there drunk you only have to trust her..thats one thing..secondly..i agree she shouldnt be going on girls night out if other guys are gona be there..its a relationship and you should remind her of that..latly you been feeling like shes renting you untill she finds something better..


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> sprtslvr785 said:
> 
> 
> > Now I dont drink and I dont except drinking, and my girlfriend knows that but she feels that is my choice not to drink and it shouldnt apply to her.
> ...


Word. I would talk to her.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

TELL HER THE sh*t HAS TO STOP OR ELSE YOU WILL FIND A NEW BREEZY! EASY AS THAT JACK!

STOP SITTING IN FRONT OF THE COMPUTER LIKE THIS GUY AND GO TELL HER OFF!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Damn, kid, she is playing you, hard. Here's a lesson from the Ike Turner school of hard knox: I say give her one black eye, as a warning. If she don't listen, give her a second black eye, as a promise of what's to come if she don't straighten out. If you have to set her straight again, take off your own shoe and beat her senseless with the heel, then stick it up her *ss and then make her smell it. That sets a b*tch straight every time, guaranteed.

Ok, seriously, she honestly is playing you & doesn't have the decency to tell you straight. You could be coming across as a real dud, and maybe that's why. If you wanna keep her, then show her you are the better catch - wine, dine, 69 her, write her goooood poetry, not just cheesey stuff. Show her you are a better man than these frat loser no brain fr's. Show her you got plans for the future, let her WANT to be a part of the ride. And have a friggin beer, for the love of God, or at the very least stop trying to run her life & tell her she can't drink...wtf is that all about, you friggin party pooper. NO ONE likes a party pooper, least of all a hottie who's got frat boys sniffing all around her like dogs around a can of Alpo. You mess up, and they will be bedding your girl, very hard & very well, trust me. Nuthin gets frat boys riled up like O.P.P. - especially when they consider the O.P. a chump. Hopefully they didn't stick it to her already, man. Watch your ladies, guys, watch your ladies. 
Or if you're pissed then just stick the aforementioned shoe up her *ss and make her smell it. I hate b*tches who play a good P-Fury man. We don't loooove them skank hoes...


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Fido said:


> TELL HER THE sh*t HAS TO STOP OR ELSE YOU WILL FIND A NEW BREEZY! EASY AS THAT JACK!
> 
> STOP SITTING IN FRONT OF THE COMPUTER LIKE THIS GUY AND GO TELL HER OFF!
> 
> ...


Yes, because telling her off is exactly what to do. :tard:


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

what kinda loser doesnt drink.. lol


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey guys thanks for all of your help, I dont drink because my mom is an alcoholic and I have no clue where she is at or if she is even alive anymore because of it. Alcoholism pretty much trashed my childhood and im not going to let it happen anymore.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Hey guys thanks for all of your help, I dont drink because my mom is an alcoholic and I have no clue where she is at or if she is even alive anymore because of it. Alcoholism pretty much trashed my childhood and im not going to let it happen anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree you shouldnt drink..but telling her she cant is gona be hard..maybe after marriage if shes the one she should understand and if she loves you she may not quit..but will drink much less..and not around you..out of respect..sorry about your mom


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

jiggy said:


> what kinda loser doesnt drink.. lol
> [snapback]1131365[/snapback]​


What kinda loser calls people losers for not drinking? Oh, right..


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

thats bullshit man, tell her whatsup and if she stops then its all good, if she doesnt then obviously her friends are more important to her than you and thats no love. give that sh*t the boot if that keeps up. she doesnt deserve you


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Fido said:


> TELL HER THE sh*t HAS TO STOP OR ELSE YOU WILL FIND A NEW BREEZY! EASY AS THAT JACK!
> 
> STOP SITTING IN FRONT OF THE COMPUTER LIKE THIS GUY AND GO TELL HER OFF!
> 
> ...


Hahahaha Filo always turns women situations into some type of comedy thing...


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> Damn, kid, she is playing you, hard. Here's a lesson from the Ike Turner school of hard knox: I say give her one black eye, as a warning. If she don't listen, give her a second black eye, as a promise of what's to come if she don't straighten out. If you have to set her straight again, take off your own shoe and beat her senseless with the heel, then stick it up her *ss and then make her smell it. That sets a b*tch straight every time, guaranteed.
> 
> Or if you're pissed then just stick the aforementioned shoe up her *ss and make her smell it. I hate b*tches who play a good P-Fury man. We don't loooove them skank hoes...
> [snapback]1131334[/snapback]​


Ok, you're kidding right? Because if you're not, you need serious help...

As for the girl, well if she knows how you feel and still does these things anyway, 
She's not interested in a relationship. But just so you know even married women have "girls night out" but "girls night out" turns into something else when other guys are involved with it.
Have a talk with her and explain one more time how you feel about it.
If she continues to do these things, end the relationship.
There's a million other girls out there that will treat you better.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, kid, she is playing you, hard. Here's a lesson from the Ike Turner school of hard knox: I say give her one black eye, as a warning. If she don't listen, give her a second black eye, as a promise of what's to come if she don't straighten out. If you have to set her straight again, take off your own shoe and beat her senseless with the heel, then stick it up her *ss and then make her smell it. That sets a b*tch straight every time, guaranteed.
> ...


lmfao sounds like something out of the movie casino or good fellas..you got problems man..


----------



## Dawgnutz (Mar 2, 2005)

Young love is a learning experience. Don't be surprised if everything goes sour before long


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

just bang one of her mates on the side, at least everytime your girl pisses you off you can be happy in the knowledge that her best mate is better in bed.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Dawgnutz said:


> Young love is a learning experience. Don't be surprised if everything goes sour before long
> [snapback]1131660[/snapback]​


True that. She sounds like she's changing and moving on. If she doesn't include you in any of this and her friends don't like you, there are chances she's cheated on you and or at least getting ready to move on. Sorry to say it. But just look at the facts, she definately does not appear to want a relationship. Girls night out to frat parties, to the beach with guys the next day. Her loss, not yours.

Just cause you don't drink doesn't mean you cannot be fun to hang out with. Yes being sober around drunk people gets annoying. (I know). Like Twitcho said, it doesn't sound like she wants a relationship, maybe she just wants to have fun, in any means necessary.

Talk with her, find out whats up, tell her what you don't like. See if there is a compromise, if the talking sucks and she won't try to understand, leave her.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> As for the frat parties, I wouldn't put up with that sh*t personally, but it sounds like your girlfriend is movin on to something else and leaving you behind, sorry bro but that doesn't sound like a woman who is too interested in a relationship to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Partying with frat guys? C'mon.

In college, drinkers and non-drinkers have two completely different lifestyles. At this point in time, you two may not be compatible.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

move on. college means mucho girls.


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

Do something QUICK! This is all too familiar with relationship when someone goes off to college. It sounds like she loves you but she's at that stage of experimental still. She needs to stop or break up. good luck.


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > As for the frat parties, I wouldn't put up with that sh*t personally, but it sounds like your girlfriend is movin on to something else and leaving you behind, sorry bro but that doesn't sound like a woman who is too interested in a relationship to me
> ...


What he said!!!! 1 years, 2 years, it doesnt matter. just be ready to move on when possible. And it sounds to me that she is cheating on you. or atleast being wild with everyone else. So......if i were you, i'd probably question her, and go down to the bottom of this. I dont give a second chance when it comes to cheating cuz from experience (my divorced parents), if they've done it b4, they WILL do it again. and you wouldnt want that in a marriage. My parents used to cheat on each other and this was more then once, and you know what? i'm asian too.....ever heard of an asian family doing that?!!? anyway bottom line is, you may be reaching the end.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

(still think you should bang one of her mates anyway)


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

tweekie said:


> (still think you should bang one of her mates anyway)
> [snapback]1131774[/snapback]​


I dont think he wants to go that low.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dude high school is over, shes in college you need to let her do her thing or she will leave you or just accept that shes going to do what she wants and if that includes being faithful to you then she will and you have to trust that but being a controling whining bitch is only going to push her away faster.. she already has parents she doesnt need you telling her not to drink or go to parties shes in college..

i say let her go and if she really loves you shell come back..

if it is meant to be it will be, i know a couple that started dating at 16, they knew that college would be hard for a relationship so they decided to let each other do there own thing in college and after they graduated tehy got back together and are married for the last 5 years and just had a kid and have a great relationship.. you need to let her do her thing in college and you should to.. you wont be thinking abotu her when you start meeting girls and stop being an up tight tool..

just relax and take advatage of this time in you life...

besides if you think you know she will never sheat on you then dont act like your worried about it she will pick up on that very quickly and it will piss her off and you will loser her to someone that isnt trying to be controlling


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

so what have you told her man.im dieing to know the outcome of this..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

*DaisyDarko* said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn, kid, she is playing you, hard. Here's a lesson from the Ike Turner school of hard knox: I say give her one black eye, as a warning. If she don't listen, give her a second black eye, as a promise of what's to come if she don't straighten out. If you have to set her straight again, take off your own shoe and beat her senseless with the heel, then stick it up her *ss and then make her smell it. That sets a b*tch straight every time, guaranteed.
> ...


Of course I'm kidding - you left out my paragraph that started with "Ok, seriously"
C'mon, girl, you know i would never hit a lady, right? But this skank ho don't sound like no lady...I'd get one of my female friends to beat her down with a Euro Dryer - you know, one of those fancy European style hairdryers, made of all steel and pretty heavy but small enough to fit in a designer Gucci Bag. B*tch would never even see it coming. Hahaha - yes, once again I am joking - I would never hit a girl, even if that b*tch really deserved it and had it coming, like if she slept with my brother or even my sister.


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

by the sounds of it you already dont trust her so that is not good for any relationship. talk to her and tell her whats going through your mind. if she has anything to hide she will blow her top and want to argue, it will be her easy way out (he didnt trust me, accused me of cheating...etc etc). trust me, her reaction will tell you a million things.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

tweekie said:


> by the sounds of it you already dont trust her so that is not good for any relationship. talk to her and tell her whats going through your mind. if she has anything to hide she will blow her top and want to argue, it will be her easy way out (he didnt trust me, accused me of cheating...etc etc). trust me, her reaction will tell you a million things.
> [snapback]1131967[/snapback]​










SOOOO true


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

tweekie said:


> just bang one of her mates on the side, at least everytime your girl pisses you off you can be happy in the knowledge that her best mate is better in bed.
> [snapback]1131666[/snapback]​














Scrap5000 said:


> *DaisyDarko* said:
> 
> 
> > Scrap5000 said:
> ...












You guys are fuckin halarious!

But yea man, everyone here is basically saying the same thing using different words.

--Dan


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

c'mon brother, you gotta bring it down to the simple level of RESPECT. That chica has no respect for you or your ideals man. You guys have obviously been at it for a long time, and trust me I know its hard, but you gotta make a CHANGE for the BETTER. The same damn sh*t happened to me and to make a long and nasty story short I remember her friends took over and I was in a nasty mood all the time. Life is too short to waste it on a girl that drags you down man. You know the right decision, its just making it thats hard.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

pyrokingbrand said:


> c'mon brother, you gotta bring it down to the simple level of RESPECT. That chica has no respect for you or your ideals man. You guys have obviously been at it for a long time, and trust me I know its hard, but you gotta make a CHANGE for the BETTER. The same damn sh*t happened to me and to make a long and nasty story short I remember her friends took over and I was in a nasty mood all the time. Life is too short to waste it on a girl that drags you down man. You know the right decision, its just making it thats hard.
> [snapback]1132191[/snapback]​


Word, man, tell her C-U, BIATCH!!! And be out da doh'. Cause fo what? We don't love dem hoez


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

as the saying goes, "i won't hit a woman. but god damnit i'll shake the hell out one!"


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

take one out of my book, tell her "If you cheat on me,you had better like him enough to share a grave with him"


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fallow here, or get a friend to go to the party and keep tabs on her, or have a friend try to hook up with here at a party. Test her limits.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I dont know how old your girl, but she sounds like she just started college and is getting a taste of college life. Give her about a year to settle in...if she's still doing her thing with greek life and putting you on the back burner...let her go. She's trying to find her niche in college, and greek life can be so accepting to college freshmen/newcomers and make the transition for some a lot easier from high school to college.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Fallow here, or get a friend to go to the party and keep tabs on her, or have a friend try to hook up with here at a party. Test her limits.
> [snapback]1132334[/snapback]​


ehh.. I don't know about the rest of you, but I wouldnt want to *see* her doing something like that. I would just talk to her.. see how she reacts.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Fallow here, or get a friend to go to the party and keep tabs on her, or have a friend try to hook up with here at a party. Test her limits.
> [snapback]1132334[/snapback]​


thats kinda stalkerish. the kinda stuff that make girlfriends break up with you.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I dont know how old your girl, but she sounds like she just started college and is getting a taste of college life. Give her about a year to settle in...if she's still doing her thing with greek life and putting you on the back burner...let her go. She's trying to find her niche in college, and greek life can be so accepting to college freshmen/newcomers and make the transition for some a lot easier from high school to college.
> [snapback]1132349[/snapback]​


yeah because the frat bros all want a taste of the new frosh before it gets passed around too much and becomes damaged goods.. of course she likes it there are lots of older guys around that will give her attention to get in her pants.. that will make it harder to keep her interest in our friend here, he doesnt look at her or treat her the same way these guys will because hes used to being with her, he has to work twice as hard to give her the attention as the new guys will..

its a fact of life i dont know the exact stats of how many HS couples survive the first year of college but im sure its extremely low.. it will not be easy but let her go you are both young and you will find plenty of other girls to stick it to.. to think this is definately going to work out is pretty unrealistic and by trying to stay with her your just going to make a mess out of your self while she goes on with life and trust me no matter how great you think she is it aint worth it..


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

94NDTA said:


> Fallow here, or get a friend to go to the party and keep tabs on her, or have a friend try to hook up with here at a party. Test her limits.
> [snapback]1132334[/snapback]​


that would be an EXCELLENT plan!!! i suggest that too! just to be extra sure......just send out a spy.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> its a fact of life i dont know the exact stats of how many HS couples survive the first year of college but im sure its extremely low.. [snapback]1132361[/snapback]​


Its not that many. I'm one of the numbers that didn't survive, but it was a good thing. Last I heard she was doing coke and well I'm not.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

hyphen said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Fallow here, or get a friend to go to the party and keep tabs on her, or have a friend try to hook up with here at a party. Test her limits.
> ...


Fook that. Stalking is if you do it all the time. If you are almost positive that a girl is cheating on you, I say use that as a last resort.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> nismo driver said:
> 
> 
> > its a fact of life i dont know the exact stats of how many HS couples survive the first year of college but im sure its extremely low.. [snapback]1132361[/snapback]​
> ...


i think alot of it also has to do with home life before going to school. some paretns are strict and sheltering and when there kids get to college tehy go nuts doing everythign they were never allowed to do..


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> b_ack51 said:
> 
> 
> > nismo driver said:
> ...


exactly.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know how old your girl, but she sounds like she just started college and is getting a taste of college life. Give her about a year to settle in...if she's still doing her thing with greek life and putting you on the back burner...let her go. She's trying to find her niche in college, and greek life can be so accepting to college freshmen/newcomers and make the transition for some a lot easier from high school to college.
> ...


True...seen it happen to a lot of girls.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats wrong with girls of my generation? It doesnt matter anymore if you're a nice guy, it's just how popular you are. I used to be the popular kid, but I was such a jerk. Somehow, I could get any girl I wanted.

Now, after some problems in the family (including my fathers heart attack), I've taken a new look on life, and I think I've become a lot better person for it. But now I havent had a girlfriend for months!

--Dan


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Whats wrong with girls of my generation? It doesnt matter anymore if you're a nice guy, it's just how popular you are. I used to be the popular kid, but I was such a jerk. Somehow, I could get any girl I wanted.
> 
> Now, after some problems in the family (including my fathers heart attack), I've taken a new look on life, and I think I've become a lot better person for it. But now I havent had a girlfriend for months!
> 
> ...


LOL its not girls of your generation its all women, we as men are not supposed to understand them.. ever.. and if you think your close to understanding them guess what.. another one will come along that makes absolutely no sense.. women are nuts and most of them are hypocrits, they go around "oh i wnat a nice guy i want this i want that" blah blah blah, 15 minutes later teher with some douchbag that does none of what she says she wants.. you would think it gets better as they get older but not really there just crazy.. sorry ms natt but its the truth..

thats why im happy with my girl im with now, shes crazy but atleast i understand her crazyiness, they are all crazy in some way or another..

besides if your only 17 or 18 why be so concerned about a serious g/f if i was that age again id be going for the exact opposite, id be happy to be free..


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats wrong with girls of my generation? It doesnt matter anymore if you're a nice guy, it's just how popular you are. I used to be the popular kid, but I was such a jerk. Somehow, I could get any girl I wanted.
> ...


Word, most chicks want to be treated like sh8t when they are younger. They say they don't, but they do - they always go for the challenge of the bad boy. As they get older they start to mature and realize it's not the best thing for them. But that doesn't mean that they get normal - they are all friggin crazy in one way or another. My favorite: how they like to b*tch about stuff, but don't want a solution to it - they just want to get it off their chest, and to get sympathy for it. But they like to keep the problem, so they can keep getting sympathy for it. Very odd creatures. The trick is to find the one who's craziness you find to be cute for some unexplained reason. But she'll still drive you friggin insane, trust me. Any guy who says otherwise is seriously p*ssy whipped.

Look, right now, she is acquiring a taste for new meat, seeing how hot of a guy she can bag, how much fun she can have, how jealous she can make her friends, how much attention she can get, figuring out her place in the salami slurping pecking order, and probably doesn't want a stick in the mud keeping her from having her fun and riding new balogna ponies. Soon, she will probably be labeled a sl*t once all the frat boys have had their way with her and no one, including you, will want to touch her again for the next four years. She'll have to move to a different city to escape her past, and then she'll become "shy". The truth is she aint shy, she's just scared of a bone popping out of her mouth because of all the skeletons in her closet. Eddie Murphy, true dat.

I say bang her a few more times, to get her out of your system, drop a load on every part of her bod, so anyone who gets that after you will have to taste what you left behind. Take pictures & video with proof of date & then post it on the web to show everyone how you were there first & they got your sloppy seconds. Move on & find yourself a good girl who isn't into meathead retardo frat boys. You'll be a happier man for it.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Whats wrong with girls of my generation? It doesnt matter anymore if you're a nice guy, it's just how popular you are. I used to be the popular kid, but I was such a jerk. Somehow, I could get any girl I wanted.
> 
> Now, after some problems in the family (including my fathers heart attack), I've taken a new look on life, and I think I've become a lot better person for it. But now I havent had a girlfriend for months!
> 
> ...


Usually the dominant guy gets the ass. Similar to animals in nature.



sprtslvr785 said:


> Ok im going to try and make this as short as possible.
> 
> My girlfriend and I have been going out for 1 1/2 years, we get along GREAT except for the fact that her new group of college buddies always want "girls night out" and they usually end up going to frat parties, hookah bars, or go out drinking. Now I dont drink and I dont except drinking, and my girlfriend knows that but she feels that is my choice not to drink and it shouldnt apply to her. I feel the opposite. I also dont like her going to frat parties with her friends because 1.) all of her friends are single 2.) I dont trust guys around my girlfriend especially when they are drinking.
> 
> ...


I would have got rid of her along time ago bud, if I didn't truly love her or think there is a life ahead with her. But that's from my stand-point, you may see it different.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

bro i'd be on the lookout for some new P-Vitamine if i were you. i wouldn't be putting up wityh that sh*t. going out with friends and having girls night out is cool, but getting smashed at frat parties without you?? wtf is that?? you know she got whaled there!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

~Silly~Spy said:


> bro i'd be on the lookout for some new P-Vitamine if i were you. i wouldn't be putting up wityh that sh*t. going out with friends and having girls night out is cool, but getting smashed at frat parties without you?? wtf is that?? you know she got whaled there!
> [snapback]1132668[/snapback]​


Word, man, she probably gave it up conga line style. Or gave out bj's in rows like a circus seal. Don't ever kiss or go down on her again...if you do it'll be sloppy 20th's for you


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

Scrap5000 said:


> ~Silly~Spy said:
> 
> 
> > bro i'd be on the lookout for some new P-Vitamine if i were you. i wouldn't be putting up wityh that sh*t. going out with friends and having girls night out is cool, but getting smashed at frat parties without you?? wtf is that?? you know she got whaled there!
> ...


seriously man... not trying to piss you off or anything, just trying to talk some sense into you. have you ever been to a frat party? or even a keg party? hookin up every where!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

~Silly~Spy said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Silly~Spy said:
> ...


Seriously, if you do a google search for college f*ck fest you may see her on one of the videos. Her parents must be so proud...


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

dude college is not the time for relationships. if you have a girlfriend in college and your not at the same school as her, your bound to get cheated on , unless she's but ugly.

from the sounds of it, she seems like shes tryin to ho it up with some frat guys so don't even bother with her. your young and you shouldn't be TRYING to find the person youll spend the rest of your life with. you want to meet and date as many girls as possible and when you find that person than you know.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Scrap5000 said:


> ~Silly~Spy said:
> 
> 
> > bro i'd be on the lookout for some new P-Vitamine if i were you. i wouldn't be putting up wityh that sh*t. going out with friends and having girls night out is cool, but getting smashed at frat parties without you?? wtf is that?? you know she got whaled there!
> ...


Oh, I don't really think he posted to see everyone talk about his girlfriend getting railed by a bunch of guys.

seriously, just talk to her.. don't think anything of that ^ sh*t, you will only drive yourself insane in the mean time.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

Drew said:


> Scrap5000 said:
> 
> 
> > ~Silly~Spy said:
> ...


true, but just trying to prepare him for the reality that might come to be known


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Just have a long talk with her . If she cant calm down let her go!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

women want the popular guys because they're popular, it shows they're confident and have something, charisma. it correlates to a woman's need for financial and to some degree, physical protection/security. a guy that's introverted, doesn't know how to go out and have fun, etc shows a 'weaker' side that not too many girls are attracted to.

you've gotta be able to balance between being a home body and being a binge drinking party goer.

honestly, showing her all this crap will probably push her away. giving her flowers, buying her sh*t, chocolates, poems, and all that other baloney is going to be taken as last ditch efforts of a desperate guy. she wants to go out with her chick friends and mingle with guys? fuckit, round up your boys and hit the fuckin titty or singles bar. she wants to go to frat parties? GO TO A SORORITY party.

sometimes, fighting fire with fire is a good thing. show the dame that you aren't gonna sit there like a jackass with your thumb up your sphincter while she goes out and parties.


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Ok I just got home....I didnt write to much on this topic last night because I was tired. So I will add some more right now.

We have talked about the drinking, partying sh*t before. She does agree with me on alot of things that I say. And she doesnt go out with these friends that much, but when she does all's they want to do is drink and go to "Sig Eps" because they are friends with all of the guys. Now trust me on this, I have seen pictures of these punks and my girlfriend can do a hell of alot better then them (I mean look at me :laugh: Just kidding)

And I do know that she would never think about cheating on me, just for the fact that she is in love with me, I trust her, and she is absolutely crazy over me. And when she does get with her friends I am pretty much all she talks about. So I am 99.9999% sure that she would never do that.

I think that I am just so uptight about this group of friends because they have never included me on anything. Which is fine with me, that just gives me a lookout on how those bitches think. And about the beach thing, my girlfriend didnt know that the guys were going to come with, she was told it was girls only. And she would have told me to come over but she was over 2 hours away. Which I know is true because she wanted me to come anyway.

I cant think of anything else at the moment....


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

User said:


> I would have got rid of her along time ago bud, if I didn't truly love her or think there is a life ahead with her. But that's from my stand-point, you may see it different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to add, there is no reason to get an attitude with her. If you want to cut the relationship just tell her how you feel and end it. Have a chat with her. See how the conversation goes.

Or take hyphens advice. Go to a titty bar when she goes out with the chicks. But then, respectfully you might not be that kind of guy. And if you're not that kind of guy and don't want to cut the relationship I do not know what the f*ck to say expect buy some chocolates and flowers and drag the relationship around like a dog carcass or leave the relationship on the same track it is on. You will feel much worse if she ends it first, however.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

sprtslvr785 said:



> *think that I am just so uptight about this group of friends because they have never included me on anything. Which is fine with me, that just gives me a lookout on how those bitches think.* And about the beach thing, my girlfriend didnt know that the guys were going to come with, she was told it was girls only. And she would have told me to come over but she was over 2 hours away. Which I know is true because she wanted me to come anyway.


Dude impose yourself, don't ask or feel the need to be included, just include yourself .



sprtslvr785 said:


> *And about the beach thing, my girlfriend didnt know that the guys were going to come with, she was told it was girls only. And she would have told me to come over but she was over 2 hours away.* Which I know is true because she wanted me to come anyway.


You must really trust her. Which is good if you really believe she is trustworthy and not wishful thinking that she is. I don't know her personally so I can't say.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

dude i say you and your boys go have some fun! whats she says is one thing... and what she does is another...


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

sprtslvr785][b]And about the beach thing said:


> Which I know is true because she wanted me to come anyway.[/quote']
> 
> You must really trust her. Which is good if you really believe she is trustworthy and not wishful thinking that she is. I don't know her personally so I can't say.
> 
> ...


 Trust me, she is a keeper!









She has a personality like no other, and im not just saying this because "I am only 20 and im just learning what love is" or any of that garbage.

We have an amazing relationship, we spend pretty much all of our spare time together and we get along great! We never fight about anything other than the partying/drinking sh*t. Which I am sure that I am over reacting on alot of it, but I dont like it and I never have. I feel that the only thing that comes from drinking and partying is trouble. Especially when you are in a relationship, because there is always some punk that wont take no for an answer.

She has only gone out with the girls about 5 or 6 times so its not like it every weekend. Now if it ever does get to that point thats when I will really blow a cork.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

sprtslvr785 said:


> Ok I just got home....I didnt write to much on this topic last night because I was tired. So I will add some more right now.
> 
> We have talked about the drinking, partying sh*t before. She does agree with me on alot of things that I say. And she doesnt go out with these friends that much, but when she does all's they want to do is drink and go to "Sig Eps" because they are friends with all of the guys. Now trust me on this, I have seen pictures of these punks and my girlfriend can do a hell of alot better then them (I mean look at me :laugh: Just kidding)
> 
> ...


You are waaaay too trusting, man. There's a saying in Italian: Don't put kindling on a fire, because it'll obviously burn. So don't let her hang with these guys too much, because they are gonna make moves on her left and right, and start sharing special moments and conversations like "wow, you love camping? omg, I love camping, too! My dad has a cabin next to a lake..." yadda yadda yadda. Next thing you know, they are knocking boots in his daddy's cabin by the lake while you are crying on P-Fury.

As the other member said: What she says and what she does are two different things. Don't be a fool, yo, watch yer lady. And what the other member said - impose yourself. Def do that, just say "well I'm coming, too" Protect yo sh*t, holmes. And if you get to meet these guys and become friendly with them then they are less likely to steal yo b*tch - there's always less chance of a move being made when someone knows you. And scare them...tell them about your killer piranhas and sh*t like that. Tell them you heard about someone who caught his girl cheating and tried to cut off the guy's d*ck and feed it to his p's.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Scrap5000 said:


> sprtslvr785 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I just got home....I didnt write to much on this topic last night because I was tired. So I will add some more right now.
> ...


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

Fido said:


> TELL HER THE sh*t HAS TO STOP OR ELSE YOU WILL FIND A NEW BREEZY! EASY AS THAT JACK!
> 
> STOP SITTING IN FRONT OF THE COMPUTER LIKE THIS GUY AND GO TELL HER OFF!
> 
> ...


 f*cking genious


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Scrap5000 said:


> tell them about your killer piranhas and sh*t like that. Tell them you heard about someone who caught his girl cheating and tried to cut off the guy's d*ck and feed it to his p's.
> [snapback]1133889[/snapback]​


uuhhh yeah thats realy going to stop some college punks from stealing your girl.. yeah right, they would be like loose this fish lovin loser..

if you want to keep her dont listen to these fools, dont try to be over controling and paraniod or insucre about the relationship.. it will annoy her and piss her off.. it does make sense to go out with her one of those times so these people can associate a face to her having a b/f, other then that if you really do trust her then stop being an insecure uptight bastard..

and instead of bitching about her doing stuff with her g/f's why dont you take advantage of the freedom from the ole ball and chain and go hang out with your boys, go out and hang out with other chicks, give her a taste of what shes doing to you and see how she likes it.. dont make it obviouse that your doing it because your pissed that shes doing it though..


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

stopped reading for a sec then forgot what i was doing, then now im typing..... um, Id say let her go out with her friends.... you cant expect her to change just for you. If she cheats, then move on but once you can trust your girl then the relationship gets real tight.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

hyphen said:


> women want the popular guys because they're popular, it shows they're confident and have something, charisma. it correlates to a woman's need for financial and to some degree, physical protection/security. a guy that's introverted, doesn't know how to go out and have fun, etc shows a 'weaker' side that not too many girls are attracted to.
> 
> you've gotta be able to balance between being a home body and being a binge drinking party goer.
> 
> ...


Some of the nicest, down to earth guys I know out there could any frat boys ass. Hyphen, you basically said that anyone who isn't "popular" is weak and doesnt like to have fun, and I disagree.

Last weekend I sat around a campfire with a few people, drinkin a few beers, listening to Dave Matthews, just relaxin after a long day of kayaking and hiking. None of these people are "cool" in a general society way, yet they are nice, fun and athletic, just like your stereotypical frat boy.

The key to getting girls, as Im sure you've heard, is being yourself, even if you are different and dont fit in with "the crowd".

--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The key to getting girls, as Im sure you've heard, is being yourself, even if you are different and dont fit in with "the crowd".
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1134227[/snapback]​


No it isn't, that's lameass bullshit parents tell their kids like "being yourself will cause girls to just magnetize to you" which is total crap.

The key to getting girls is confidence, plain and simple. No matter who you are, if you come at it with full confidence the girl is gonna be thinking "if he's so sure of himself, there must be something about him that's incredible" and the rest is easy.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> The key to getting girls, as Im sure you've heard, is being yourself, even if you are different and dont fit in with "the crowd".
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1134227[/snapback]​


BULL sh*t the key to getting girls is giving them attention, if you want to keep them around it helps to be your self while your giving them attention or atleast try to be yourself while you fake paying attention to them.. they just want to feel special.. of course this isnt always true some girls want the guy that doesnt pay attention to them or acts like a dick, they like to be treated that way for some unknown reason??

and either way like eltwitch said confidense is key wether your being a dick or faking interest


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > The key to getting girls, as Im sure you've heard, is being yourself, even if you are different and dont fit in with "the crowd".
> ...


Ya, and if you're a confident guy, aren't you being yourself









I know that it's always worked for me









--Dan


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > The key to getting girls, as Im sure you've heard, is being yourself, even if you are different and dont fit in with "the crowd".
> ...












I like that one!

--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


I prefer to avoid ideas like "being yourself" since I find it just about impossible to define what "yourself" is.

Be whatever you're gonna be, just do it confidently and you're set.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Why? There's no need to "define" anything, if you're a confident guy, then that is part of who you are. If you aren't, it's still part of who you are. All I am saying is that a lot of people put on a show and then everything kinda gets weird and falls apart.

--Dan


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Who says you have to define it ?

I think both you and DannyBoy are right - the key is being confident while being yourself. How can you have genuine confidence if you're trying to be something you are not ?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> How can you have genuine confidence if you're trying to be something you are not ?
> [snapback]1134256[/snapback]​


practice, if you put on an act enough times you will have confidence in your game.. esp. if you know its gonna work


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


No but you can decide who you're going to be at any given point in time. Are you the sum total of your actions? In that case, who you are varies on person to person, and a new person has no refference point to base their judgement on you. Maybe you treated every girl like sh*t up until now, but with this one you're going to get to know her, respect her and maybe someday love her. Does that make you an asshole who treats girls like sh*t, or does that make you a romantic who treats your girl like she's your queen?

What about how you act? What if you're quiet and shy all the time, and one day you decide "f*ck that, I'm going to get some confidence and be the life of the party" and you go mingle with everyone, get three girls numbers and are the center of attention with this new crowd of people. Is being yourself being a quiet and shy person, or are you this confident good time having party animal?

Like I said, it's beyond the scope of the conversation but good f*cking luck trying to pin down what "yourself" is. You can define yourself any way you want, and if you let other people define you, then what happens when you meet new people and project a whole new persona?

Back to the issue at hand, be anything you want, just be confident.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > DannyBoy17 said:
> ...


Jewelz! Thats an awesome way of putting it. When you are yourself, nothing throws you off stride, but when you try to be something else, even the smallest pebble on the road can make you trip and fall.

--Dan


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > How can you have genuine confidence if you're trying to be something you are not ?
> ...


Note - I said "genuine"


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> No but you can decide who you're going to be at any given point in time. Are you the sum total of your actions? In that case, who you are varies on person to person, and a new person has no refference point to base their judgement on you. Maybe you treated every girl like sh*t up until now, but with this one you're going to get to know her, respect her and maybe someday love her. Does that make you an asshole who treats girls like sh*t, or does that make you a romantic who treats your girl like she's your queen?
> 
> What about how you act? What if you're quiet and shy all the time, and one day you decide "f*ck that, I'm going to get some confidence and be the life of the party" and you go mingle with everyone, get three girls numbers and are the center of attention with this new crowd of people. Is being yourself being a quiet and shy person, or are you this confident good time having party animal?
> 
> ...


Why are you talking about "pinning down" or "defining" who you are ? I say - screw that, don't try to define yourself, don't try to pin down what "yourself" is, it's an exercise in futility at best - you know there an old Buddhist adage that self-analysis is like trying to watch your own eyes. Don't analyze yourself, don't define yourself, just BE.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

No but you can decide who you're going to be at any given point in time. Are you the sum total of your actions? In that case, who you are varies on person to person, and a new person has no refference point to base their judgement on you. Maybe you treated every girl like sh*t up until now, but with this one you're going to get to know her, respect her and maybe someday love her. Does that make you an asshole who treats girls like sh*t, or does that make you a romantic who treats your girl like she's your queen?

What about how you act? What if you're quiet and shy all the time, and one day you decide "f*ck that, I'm going to get some confidence and be the life of the party" and you go mingle with everyone, get three girls numbers and are the center of attention with this new crowd of people. Is being yourself being a quiet and shy person, or are you this confident good time having party animal?

*Well said.

IMO, It's called change, you're open to change. That is still part of who you are. That's why you can't "define" it, because people are constantly changing. And when you change because of positive influences, I would say you've "adapted" to the changes in your life, and who you want to be.*

Like I said, it's beyond the scope of the conversation but good f*cking luck trying to pin down what "yourself" is. You can define yourself any way you want, and if you let other people define you, then what happens when you meet new people and project a whole new persona?

Back to the issue at hand, be anything you want, just be confident.

*I agree with that. NO ONE else can define who you are. That what people do to make things easier, they judge, they label, and thats the definition you will always be under in thier eyes.

I think we can all agree on a couple of things:

-Be who you want to be
-Dont let other people's opinions of you affect who you are
-Being confident in yourself is like a candle in the dark for most girls. They will always be attracted to the light (same goes for guys, we like confident girls aswell).

--Dan*


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> Why are you talking about "pinning down" or "defining" who you are ? I say - screw that, don't try to define yourself, don't try to pin down what "yourself" is, it's an exercise in futility at best - you know there an old Buddhist adage that self-analysis is like trying to watch your own eyes. Don't analyze yourself, don't define yourself, just BE.
> [snapback]1134284[/snapback]​


Well Jewelz, to be something, you have to have an idea of what it is don't you?

And I agree wholeheartedly, I was starting off on the position that you can't define or pin down yourself when I said this



> I prefer to avoid ideas like "being yourself" since I find it just about impossible to define what "yourself" is.
> 
> *Be whatever you're gonna be*, just do it confidently and you're set.


I think an idea like "being yourself" is the same as saying you should try and be a certain way, which I don't necessarily agree with. Saying "be yourself" is like saying "act within the constraints placed upon you by what you identify yourself as", when it's best not to identify yourself as anything, just do what you're gonna do.

I think you misunderstood me, I agree with you


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Well Jewelz, to be something, you have to have an idea of what it is don't you?
> 
> [snapback]1134295[/snapback]​


Why ? As a little child, did you have a clear idea of who you were ? Yet you were definitely something, not just some figment of imagination, am I right ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Well Jewelz, to be something, you have to have an idea of what it is don't you?
> ...












--Dan


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Well Jewelz, to be something, you have to have an idea of what it is don't you?
> ...


No you're right, but I wasn't trying to be anything in particular, let alone "myself". I still have no clear idea of who I am.

And that depends on what you would refer to as a figment of imagination. I'm real so far as I exist, but if someone else says "Richard is a funny guy" that's a mental model of me they've come up with, it isn't necessarily me. If I strike someone the wrong way, in their head they can have "richard the stupid asshole" but that isn't necessarily me, that's something in their imagination.

Taking it a step further, I might think I am a shy person, but that's just how I've behaved, that's not necessarily who I am. A mental model of yourself isn't the same thing as yourself.

People used to look at the stars and see points of light thinking the sky was a canopy with holes in it that went through to heaven. We're now pretty sure this isn't the case, but that model of the stars wasn't necessarily what the stars were, it's what people thought they were and it was innacurate. Likewise, if you just looked up at the sky and didn't think about what the stars were, that doesn't make them any less real or in your imagination, they're just stars.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Whoa, whoa, I think you took that "figment of imagination" thing a little too literally







I was simply stating that you actually existed.

I do agree with your first point - you weren't TRYING to be anything in particular, but you still were yourself, right ? That's basically what I am suggesting - don't try, don't define - just be


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I can agree with "just be"










I try not to define the world where I don't have to. I found that when I see things filtered through what I expect them to be, you see more of your expectations than you do the actual thing you're looking at. Things can exist just fine without being defined IMO, and I guess it goes for people and myself as well. We might have different ways of getting to that conclusion but I think we both agree on the end point anyway of "just being".


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I found that when I see things filtered through what I expect them to be, you see more of your expectations than you do the actual thing you're looking at. Things can exist just fine without being defined [snapback]1134324[/snapback]​


I couldn't agree more


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > I found that when I see things filtered through what I expect them to be, you see more of your expectations than you do the actual thing you're looking at. Things can exist just fine without being defined [snapback]1134324[/snapback]​
> ...


And cheers back to you on an epic derail, lol


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Oh yeah, what was this thread about anyway ? Good think K-Fizzly's not here or I wouldn't hear the end of it


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

im in a similar situation... my gf is in a professional frat...so its guys and girls...and i hate frats. I do however drink, but hardly, and i dont believe in getting "wasted". I am more of a wine drinker and beer. Or margaritas of course...but anyway yea i hate my gf's frat and she always wants to do sh*t with them...like go on trips and i just told her no or im breaking up..and she didn't go lol...


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

and its kinda like your situation because its a "frat" event.. meaning i cant go... i hate that retarded sh*t...all "secrative" ooooh ahh..f*ck that


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

Jewelz said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...










Cheers to that









Well said to both of you. Now I think my brain is bleeding, so I need to go do something less thought provoking









--Dan


----------

